# Home Depot not Contractor Friendly



## rcaterinicchio (Aug 30, 2011)

I am contractor and Home Depot has cost us many jobs, time, and customers. Problems weve encountered are products being unfit for homeowners projects, getting the run around by managers and employees, and being lied to about the quality control that occurs at Home Depot stores. We have will called items and everything in the store is scuffed, door jams out of square, trim needing a whole day of filling, sanding, and painting. We have also had problems with a $600 DeWalt compound saw being 3 degrees off as well as slab doors having to be returned, getting the new ones back to the job, and they look worse than the first set. If you have had these problems please contact us because we are looking for confirmation that we are not the only ones because that is what our Home Depot is telling us and we need others to support our claim and possibly be involved in a class action against Home Depot because this big box store is driving small contractors out of business as well as making money by providing faulty sub contractor installation. We would love to speak with anyone with these problems.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Well good morning to you too:jester: we have whole threads on big box or locally owned stores:blink: and threads on how bad the black and yellow tools suck:blink: so what kind of radio do you like:blink:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It's not just HD upto these tricks. lowes not so long ago sent me a truck full of crap 2x12x16's and I picked through them and found about 20% of them to be ok for use. Well they come and picked the bad ones up to exchange them for good ones. 2 hours later they drop them off and I'm not there. I check them and they are the exact ones they took just 2 hours before. I kicked a right stink up and they sent manager out to the site to see them and he knows that they def went to another store to get good ones. He asked me how I know these are the same ones I had before and I showed him the ends I marked with marker before they took them. This was one of numerous issues I had with them on the same job. They also dropped a truck full of martial onto my neighbors front yard by accident as they didn't strap it to the truck correctly! HD ain't no better though. I stopped using them after just a couple of months. Their materials are worse than lowe's which is hard to believe.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

I think since the begining of time the word "smart" has never been used in the same sentence as Lowes and Home Depot.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

There are contractors that shop there? 

 Home Depot is for DiY'ers who don't know better, or you need to pick some little thing up after hours.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I understand your frustration but here at ContractorTalk, we're not really into new folks signing up just to start lynch mobs. Feel free to discuss your frustrations but we prefer any sort of organization of this type be done elsewhere.

Thanks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

As a professional contractor why do you shop there?

Presumably pricing.

Now you see first hand that you get what you pay for.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Presumably pricing.
> 
> Now you see first hand that you get what you pay for.


Huh? Home Depot is often many times more expensive than buying through a supplier...and I get a better product through my distributors.

So based on that logic I get worse products for a higher price...so you don't get what you pay for.

I buy products at a distribution level and sell at retail. I do not buy at retail prices unless I'm desperate for odds and ends and don't have the time to place an order.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

Home depot and lowes is one of the finest creations ever made. Many a scientist have been working around the clock for decades trying to do what lowes and home depot have done. They made a time machine! and only a select few no it to exist. Walk into either store and time speeds up while looking for what you need. The only thing worth while is the hot dogs. And most things a contractor needs is cheaper and better at a real supply house. If you haven't figured that out yet , your a DIY'er. And here's your sign!


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

class action suit? no one is forcing you to shop there. go elsewhere.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Love that people think lowes and HD are home for diy and HO's lol. Yeah their stuff ain't always perfect but it is "cheap" and if customer wants cheap matrials to keep cost down then thats their choice. remember the price you see normal Joe paying is not the price you should be paying. I get 25% off already price matched prices in lowe's. Like any supply house if your paying what they are asking your over paying. plus it's nice being able to walk in and get what you want off the self and not stand around for 30 mins to get a tube of silicon because there's only 2 guys working the counter. There's also 4 lowes and 2 HD's all within a 20 min drive to me.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Love that people think lowes and HD are home for diy and HO's lol. Yeah their stuff ain't always perfect but it is "cheap" and if customer wants cheap matrials to keep cost down then thats their choice. remember the price you see normal Joe paying is not the price you should be paying. I get 25% off already price matched prices in lowe's. Like any supply house if your paying what they are asking your over paying. plus it's nice being able to walk in and get what you want off the self and not stand around for 30 mins to get a tube of silicon because there's only 2 guys working the counter. There's also 4 lowes and 2 HD's all within a 20 min drive to me.


Even with the contractors discount you pay more than the local supply house. For instance home depot sell OSI quad caulk for almost $6 a tube. Local siding supply $4.36 any color. Also home depot sells power tools specifically made for them to sell. They are not the same as the ones sold at a real contractors supply store. And when you say cheap your right, cheaply made that is. How about their interior doors? Local supply won't stock them doors, no real contractor staking their name will install that junk.


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

I hate going there but it is a necessary evil. I'll buy adhesive, fasteners, trim, Azek, sandpaper etc there. 

I WILL NOT buy interior doors and try at all costs not to buy ext. doors and windows from box stores. 

Lumber around me is ok. The new primed pine is a lot better then the other stuff but still could be better. 

I try to go to my local yard as much as possible.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

mbobbish734 said:


> Also home depot sells power tools specifically made for them to sell. They are not the same as the ones sold at a real contractors supply store.


Here we go again.

That is a 100% myth. There is absolutely *no* proof of this happening aside from maybe an item here or there (which would be marketed as an exclusive anyway). But if you buy a DeWalt DC970K-2, it will be the exact same if you purchase it at Lowes, Amazon.com, Berlands, Home Depot or directly from DeWalt.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah they can get pretty bad, same with ordering material. They'll tell you three days, then two weeks later it gets there. They sell medium to low end stuff, it can be alright to shop there, but you have to know what you're looking for.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mbobbish734 said:


> Even with the contractors discount you pay more than the local supply house. For instance home depot sell OSI quad caulk for almost $6 a tube. Local siding supply $4.36 any color. Also home depot sells power tools specifically made for them to sell. They are not the same as the ones sold at a real contractors supply store. And when you say cheap your right, cheaply made that is. How about their interior doors? Local supply won't stock them doors, no real contractor staking their name will install that junk.



As angus already said the tool thing is a myth. I have never seen it proven ever. If it has the exact same model number then it's the same exact tool. You do realize that lowes will also match any price. If you get it for 4.36 at your siding supply lowes will do it for $3.93. My local building supply also sells interior doors just like lowes does. They have different casing but they are identical. They are also the same price. But like I said if you want quality high end stuff don't goto lowes. If you want run of the mill then lowes is fine. You wouldn't goto best buy to buy a high end audio system and the same goes for lowes for materials.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

One must be knowledgeable when shopping at box stores.
One must not have any other choice than to shop at MENARDS. OK, liberal/progressives probably like MENARDS because they don't give military discounts due to not wanting to give "preferential treatment to veterans".

Can someone tag this?

Shopping box stores is like shopping walmart/kmart/target. Local 2x4s are more expensive than anti-military menards, but they have bunks of them all straight and dry. 

menards sucks.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

CO762 said:


> One must be knowledgeable when shopping at box stores.
> One must not have any other choice than to shop at MENARDS. OK, liberal/progressives probably like MENARDS because they don't give military discounts due to not wanting to give "preferential treatment to veterans".
> 
> Can someone tag this?
> ...


Menards is by far the leader around here in Home Improvement box stores.

Anyways, this thread is a shocker - HD not contractor friendly? Who the heck knew?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I like HD because they have cold sodas by the cash register. Other than that I have stopped going there for anything substantial. I can get paint brushes cheaper at the paint store, I can get lumber cheaper and delivered from the lumber suppliers. However, when I have to send a cost conscious customer to look at lighting or some such, I tell them to go to HD. If I need one sheet of plywood or 2 sheets of sheetrock I go to HD. If I need customer service, well, I don't really as I know what I need and grab it and go.

Jeepers, why do I even respond to these posts. They just cause me to ramble on.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> As angus already said the tool thing is a myth. I have never seen it proven ever. If it has the exact same model number then it's the same exact tool. You do realize that lowes will also match any price. If you get it for 4.36 at your siding supply lowes will do it for $3.93. My local building supply also sells interior doors just like lowes does. They have different casing but they are identical. They are also the same price. But like I said if you want quality high end stuff don't goto lowes. If you want run of the mill then lowes is fine. You wouldn't goto best buy to buy a high end audio system and the same goes for lowes for materials.


Lowes and the depot might price match ,but I can call the local guy and everthing is there and waiting for me and they'll load it up faster than going to the depot. You say the tool thong is a myth huh? I wish I took pics. A friend bought a yellow and. Black 18 v cordless from the tool supplier I bought from the depot. Mine broke after 3 months. I took mine apart and found a bushing where his had a bearing and all others parts looked the same. After looking at the part numbers they were different slightly. Went to lowes and their part number was different, and not their store number, the model number. When you try to price match on tools they won't because their model numbers are different. Check it out your self. Also two brand new 4 1/2 angle grinder the blue ones. The depot grinder had brushes half as long as the local guy. Just little things but they are different. Dewalt has not been the same since black and Decker took over.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

angus242 said:


> OK:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=202019943&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=202019943&ci_src=14110944&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D25X-_-202019943&locStoreNum=6925
> 
> ...


The website means nothing. When you get there the model number will be dc970k-2A . And just 2 days ago I went after looking at their website for a wholehouse fan and the new ryobi muti tool . Both where in stock, when I got there no fan and the ryobi to isn't even out yet. Sure there maybe some unaltered model numbers but most are specific to the home depot by adding a letter or number on the end.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yes I see that tool has the Z also, but in my HD link it is not a tool only but the exact same combo kit I have that comes with 2 batteries and a charger:whistling Did you even look at the link I put up:blink:


Yes and the model number of the item LXT211, no Z.

The Z's only appear in the description of what is included in the package. Which denotes just the tool, not a kit. Not that hard to figure out. The question is, "Did you look at the link that you put up?"

Am I missing something?

The Makita LXT 18-Volt Lithium-Ion 2-Tool Combo Kit includes a 1/2 in. hammer driver/drill and 1/4 in. impact driver. Both tools are designed around a compact and efficient 4-pole motor and feature LED lights to illuminate your work space. Ergonomic grips provide better comfort and reduce fatigue. 2 batteries, a charger and carrying case are included.


BHP452Z Variable 2-speed 1/2" Hammer Driver-Drill (0-400 & 0-1,500 RPM) with Makita-built 4-pole motor delivers 450 in.lbs. of Max Torque and weighs only 4.2 lbs.
BTD141Z Variable speed Impact Driver (0-2,300 RPM & 0-3,200 IPM) provides 1,330 in.lbs. of Max Torque and weighs only 3.4 lbs.
Both tools feature built-in L.E.D. light to illuminate the work area, and a rugged tool belt clip
Makita LXT Lithium-Ion battery and Energy Star rated 30-Minute Rapid Optimum Charger produces 430% total lifetime work with 2.5X more cycles
Includes 2 batteries, charger and carrying case
MFG Brand Name : Makita
MFG Model # : LXT211
MFG Part # : LXT211
Savings Center : New Lower Prices


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mbobbish734 said:


> The website means nothing. When you get there the model number will be dc970k-2A . And just 2 days ago I went after looking at their website for a wholehouse fan and the new ryobi muti tool . Both where in stock, when I got there no fan and the ryobi to isn't even out yet. Sure there maybe some unaltered model numbers but most are specific to the home depot by adding a letter or number on the end.


And this is why I said that the burden of proof is on your side. You will knock down anything put up. So please either present us with your evidence or admit defeat and move on. :thumbsup:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

To the OP, I worked at a lumber yard many years ago and we sent out some ragged boards. I made a comment about it to the old retired carpenter and he said "A good carpenter can fix these boards" as we loaded them up. That's still true.

If you expect great wood or better then why are you shopping at H.D or Lowes? They sell materials at a certain price point and quality. If you want to pay more for better materials, shop somewhere else. Buy your material at the yard or local hardware and stop complaining.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> The website means nothing. When you get there the model number will be dc970k-2A . And just 2 days ago I went after looking at their website for a wholehouse fan and the new ryobi muti tool . Both where in stock, when I got there no fan and the ryobi to isn't even out yet. Sure there maybe some unaltered model numbers but most are specific to the home depot by adding a letter or number on the end.


Look this argument has been made countless times in the past many years and the idiot that argues your point with no hard evidence is always made to look like the idiot he is. 

Please do yourself a favor and walk away with your tail between your legs before we really tear you a new arsehole.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mbobbish734 said:


> The website means nothing. When you get there the model number will be dc970k-2A . And just 2 days ago I went after looking at their website for a wholehouse fan and the new ryobi muti tool . Both where in stock, when I got there no fan and the ryobi to isn't even out yet. Sure there maybe some unaltered model numbers but most are specific to the home depot by adding a letter or number on the end.


If this is the case then why not supply the proof? As some have already said numerous people come on here and spout this myth and say exactly what you say but they never ever ever provide any proof. We could sit here and provide page after page after page of proof that they sell exactly the same stuff as any other company with the same model number also yet you can't confirm that the tools are built the same or that they are the same tool with different model number!


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thats why I try to shop at my local lumber yard and hardware store, they are cheaper than HD and Lowes.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

Look I've already stated the facts. I've argued with the managers at both home depot and lowes about price matching. My burden of proof lies in the facts this has happened to me. I've also seen differences in the same tools from two different stores. Take it, leave it , I don't care. These have been my experiences and no one can tell me otherwise. When I buy from them I take it for what it is, a cheaper product. I'm about to start thinking you guys may own an Orange apron.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mbobbish734 said:


> Look I've already stated the facts. I've argued with the managers at both home depot and lowes about price matching. My burden of proof lies in the facts this has happened to me. I've also seen differences in the same tools from two different stores. Take it, leave it , I don't care. These have been my experiences and no one can tell me otherwise. When I buy from them I take it for what it is, a cheaper product. I'm about to start thinking you guys may own an Orange apron.


Again show us the proof. I have just got back from HD and had a quick look around and done some scans with barcode scanner on my cell phone and couldn't find one product out of about 17 items I couldn't get elsewhere. Some cheaper some more expensive. clearly we don't own Hd or Lowes but the conspiracy theory of cheaper versions of tools from these stores has never been proven.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mbobbish734 said:


> Look I've already stated the facts. I've argued with the managers at both home depot and lowes about price matching. My burden of proof lies in the facts this has happened to me. I've also seen differences in the same tools from two different stores. Take it, leave it , I don't care. These have been my experiences and no one can tell me otherwise. When I buy from them I take it for what it is, a cheaper product. I'm about to start thinking you guys may own an Orange apron.


I am beginning to think I am going to have to wear boots and waders when you speak.

:no:You did not state any facts, just opinion. If you provide us with actual evidence that we can see, feel or touch then we can move forward in the conversation.:thumbsup:

I'm about to start thinking you need to bookmark SNOPES.COM! BTW don't click on the Facebook Profile Viewer, you really can't see who is viewing your profile. :laughing:


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Again show us the proof. I have just got back from HD and had a quick look around and done some scans with barcode scanner on my cell phone and couldn't find one product out of about 17 items I couldn't get elsewhere. Some cheaper some more expensive. clearly we don't own Hd or Lowes but the conspiracy theory of cheaper versions of tools from these stores has never been proven.


Like I said I don't have to show anyone proof, I've seen it for my self. I've just stated that. Next your going to tell me global warmings true and holocaust never happened, right. I don't care what you think. You or anyone else cannot change my experiences.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mbobbish734 said:


> Like I said I don't have to show anyone proof, I've seen it for my self. I've just stated that. Next your going to tell me global warmings true and holocaust never happened, right. I don't care what you think. You or anyone else cannot change my experiences.


But we have evidence that Global Warming is flawed and that the holocaust happened. We have yet to see anything that what you are saying is true. It's gossip and a rumor until FACTS are presented. In a court to prove something you have to have more than just your word. That is the way the world works.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> But we have evidence that Global Warming is flawed and that the holocaust happened. We have yet to see anything that what you are saying is true. It's gossip and a rumor until FACTS are presented. In a court to prove something you have to have more than just your word. That is the way the world works.


Not in my bubble. My eyes don't lie and the frustration arguing with the depot lasts and lasts.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mbobbish734 said:


> Not in my bubble. My eyes don't lie and the frustration arguing with the depot lasts and lasts.


Your the only person in your bubble dude. 

Earlier you said HD don't sell any models that you can't get elsewhere but was proven wrong. It's now your turn to prove that HD sells tools that are cheaper than the ones sold by other supply houses.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

mbobbish734 said:


> A friend bought a yellow and. Black 18 v cordless from the tool supplier I bought from the depot. Mine broke after 3 months. I took mine apart and found a bushing where his had a bearing and all others parts looked the same. After looking at the part numbers they were different slightly. Went to lowes and their part number was *different*, and not their store number, *the model number*.





mbobbish734 said:


> I've also seen differences in the *same tools* from two different stores.


This sort of thing is why (aside from everyone else's experiences) you're not being taken seriously. In the first quote, the "same tool" was actually a different model. In the second, you appear to say they are the same model.

The conversation goes from "made for the box store" (which they aren't) to "different model stocked to avoid price matching". While the latter is possible, it's more likely that they stock a cheaper model than the pro yard simply because _that's what moves better_.

That's really what the box stores are about--moving product. If it's not a good seller, with few exceptions they don't bother stocking it.

At any rate, it looks like the opinions are set and not going to be changed. Might as well let it go, guys; the thread is just going in circles at this point.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> ...we sent out some ragged boards. I made a comment about it to the old retired carpenter and he said "A good carpenter can fix these boards" as we loaded them up. That's still true.


Sho nuff. "a lil caulk and a lil paint makes a carpenter what he ain't".


----------



## SeanInOnt (Jan 7, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> This sort of thing is why (aside from everyone else's experiences) you're not being taken seriously. In the first quote, the "same tool" was actually a different model. In the second, you appear to say they are the same model.
> 
> The conversation goes from "made for the box store" (which they aren't) to "different model stocked to avoid price matching". While the latter is possible, it's more likely that they stock a cheaper model than the pro yard simply because that's what moves better.
> 
> ...


I live in Ontario....every cpl months the fat Max 25 footers go on sale at "Canadian tire" for 19.99?or so....

If u extend and flip tape over the yellow paint on underside is all wavy and orange peel looking...

Apparently they aren't quite up to qc and dump them...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mbobbish734 said:


> Not in my bubble. My eyes don't lie and the frustration arguing with the depot lasts and lasts.


Well I have never met a perfect person until now. One who observes the world as it is 100%. One who makes no mistakes. You are the man! I kneel at the altar of mbob! :notworthy:notworthy:notworthy


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I love the Depot for the fact that they open their doors at 6AM. I love to go in first thing and pick up whatever I will need prior to working. I can get in and out in usually five minutes or less. Lumber yards here do not open until 730.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I hate HD, Lowes and Menards. I hate the HO's that can't get out of the way when you are ina hurry. I hate loading up things 3 times just to get them to where i need them.

I hate dealing with the stupid bar codes or lack there of on things.
I hate having to wheel my crap out and load it in my trailer.

the only thing I like about the places is they are open after 5 pm if you have to have something.

All I have to use is my phone if I need anything from my lumber yard or my hardwood supplier. 

I mean would HD pick up a 2300 pound saw for me? My lumber yard would, did and was very proud that they can help me with anything I need.

Ya Big C lumber, boo box stores.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Buy local, and support other small business owners.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Well I have never met a perfect person until now. One who observes the world as it is 100%. One who makes no mistakes. You are the man! I kneel at the altar of mbob! :notworthy:notworthy:notworthy


I never said that I haven't made mistakes, it makes use who we are. My experiences are just that, my experiences. For you to say I haven't experienced these things, is wrong of you. I don't make ***** up and I value everyone here's opinion. For everone that says this issue is a myth, maybe it is maybe it isn't, but most myths are based on some truths. I'm done arguing I got better things to do, and I sure you do too.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Warren said:


> I love the Depot for the fact that they open their doors at 6AM. I love to go in first thing and pick up whatever I will need prior to working. I can get in and out in usually five minutes or less. Lumber yards here do not open until 730.


 I cant even find a decent cart in 5 minutes


Im confused: If box store sells a 12" DCMS that *looks identical* to the one that a supply house or tool store has except for the inner workings that you cant see. but the model number is off by one digit then that makes it OK? Even though its technically not the same tool because of model number. . . . . .

it still sounds deceptive to me.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

SSC said:


> I cant even find a decent cart in 5 minutes
> 
> 
> Im confused: If box store sells a 12" DCMS that *looks identical* to the one that a supply house or tool store has except for the inner workings that you cant see. but the model number is off by one digit then that makes it OK? Even though its technically not the same tool because of model number. . . . . .
> ...


Can you give an example of a model number being one digit off? 
On most tool purchases, I will do a little research and find the model number I want. As an example,I bet Dewalt has made 20 different 18v cordless drills. Some are total crap and can be had new with a couple batteries for a little more than $100. Some are very nice and will set you back 3 bills with batteries.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Warren said:


> Can you give an example of a model number being one digit off?
> On most tool purchases, I will do a little research and find the model number I want. As an example,I bet Dewalt has made 20 different 18v cordless drills. Some are total crap and can be had new with a couple batteries for a little more than $100. Some are very nice and will set you back 3 bills with batteries.


The box stores just get the one's made on Monday's and Friday's.:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

SSC said:


> I cant even find a decent cart in 5 minutes
> 
> 
> Im confused: If box store sells a 12" DCMS that *looks identical* to the one that a supply house or tool store has except for the inner workings that you cant see. but the model number is off by one digit then that makes it OK? Even though its technically not the same tool because of model number. . . . . .
> ...



Companies make many version of a tool that look almost exactly the same without doing side by side comparisons. but if they are the same model they are the same tool. If they are a different model number then they are not the same even though they may look the same. But people think that because HD or Lowes sell models that supply houses don't then it's a HD or Lowes only model that's made ESP for them with cheap parts. Yet this is not the case as you could by that exact same model from anywhere other than lowe's and HD.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

So would it be fair to say that the box stores make very similar looking products that are actually different models using lesser quality parts? I have not done any research on this. I only know that stuff I have bought from them that I thought was good quality has not been comparable to other same brand stuff


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mbobbish734 said:


> I never said that I haven't made mistakes, it makes use who we are. My experiences are just that, my experiences. For you to say I haven't experienced these things, is wrong of you. I don't make ***** up and I value everyone here's opinion. For everone that says this issue is a myth, maybe it is maybe it isn't, but most myths are based on some truths. I'm done arguing I got better things to do, and I sure you do too.


You my friend need some help. You stated your experiences as fact. Yet you gave us no facts, just your opinion. You cannot even give us something as simple as model numbers. I know, you conveniently forgot the exact model number.

And there was no arguing, just us asking for you to prove your claim. We didn't necessarily disagree, just that, like so many others, you claim to know that this occurs, yet can produce zero evidence.

The fact is, there is no truth to what you are saying. You may have gone into the store and thought that the drill was the same, but it wasn't. You made the mistake, and put something you heard on the internet or from a fellow tradesmen and decided to blame the big boxes for your mistake. You did not buy both drills, open them up and discover the working parts were different. You have no evidence to back up your BS.

Please in the future, this is not CraftTalk.com were all the ladies chat about the latest gossip and spread rumors and myths. This is ContractoTalk.com, there may be a lot of BS, but you better be ready to put up or shut up! :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

SSC said:


> So would it be fair to say that the box stores make very similar looking products that are actually different models using lesser quality parts? I have not done any research on this. I only know that stuff I have bought from them that I thought was good quality has not been comparable to other same brand stuff


Big Box stores do not make anything, nor do they require the manufacturer to make lesser quality tools for them. The manufacturers make different models and stores buy what they want.

I think you hit some key points to what most people do. You haven't done any research and you bought something that you thought was something else, thinking you were getting the better one for a great price. Remember, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

The only thing HD or lowes would be for is the women that work there (or should i say girls). Is the requirement for employment there:
below 22,must wear tight clothing or stretch pants, be below 5" 7', not have any remodeling experience and of course stare at my sexy beard?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Rob PA said:


> The only thing HD or lowes would be for is the women that work there


 You got that right Rob:thumbsup: Had this honey at the Iwilei HD named Susan but she transferred to a Fla. HD:sad: She was brown Filipino and hot with big cups:whistling and body in Fla. seen her?


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You my friend need some help. You stated your experiences as fact. Yet you gave us no facts, just your opinion. You cannot even give us something as simple as model numbers. I know, you conveniently forgot the exact model number.
> 
> And there was no arguing, just us asking for you to prove your claim. We didn't necessarily disagree, just that, like so many others, you claim to know that this occurs, yet can produce zero evidence.
> 
> ...


O your right . I didn't buy both drills, I bought one from the depot. A friend bought the other as I stated. Both drills failed. Mine, a gear ,his the motor. I took them both apart and made one good one. Don't tell me what I didn't do, and as far as model numbers both drill are long gone. And l never buy another one. I've had ryobi drills that have lasted years and years compared to that junk. Now I buy cheap knowing its cheap. I don't search the internet looking for problems to call my own, I own my own problems buddy.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

i personally love how all the orange aprons hang where the light stuff is and instantly bother you with a good morning what can i do for you,

however you walk over to the mdf aisle and suddenly the place looks closed??????????????

i did have a guy ram a flat cart up and under my new tailgate back in the day.

his reply was good thing it's a work truck, i went ballistic on him and he ran off, i since stop going there, if someone wants something from them i say get it yourself.

and the tool myth i beleive is in certain packages of tools say a flashlight a grinder and a cordless and so on


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mbobbish734 said:


> O your right . I didn't buy both drills, I bought one from the depot. A friend bought the other as I stated. Both drills failed. Mine, a gear ,his the motor. I took them both apart and made one good one. Don't tell me what I didn't do, and as far as model numbers both drill are long gone. And l never buy another one. I've had ryobi drills that have lasted years and years compared to that junk. Now I buy cheap knowing its cheap. I don't search the internet looking for problems to call my own, I own my own problems buddy.


You didn't buy a drill at a tool suuply and one at HD and compare the working parts. This was your claim, not that you purchased two "cheaper" drills at Lowes and HD and mush together a working drill. 

If you owned your own problems, then you would have owned the one you created here. Making baseless claims and instead of producing any facts, you expect us to just take your word for it. :no:

I my friend am done trying to get you to put up, I shall now shut up on this matter. Can a MOD please close this thread?:thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

noooooooooo keep it open it's fun watching the trolls


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Getting my own materials at a big box is usually 1,000,000x's faster than waiting at the lumberyard for service. Unless it's a full lumber load (but then it is delivered anyway). We have one salesman who is supposed to handle all of our purchases and if he is with another contractor I end up having to wait that entire time. It's BS.

However, good luck getting a big box to back you up when something goes wrong with an order/product, which it will.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You didn't buy a drill at a tool suuply and one at HD and compare the working parts. This was your claim, not that you purchased two "cheaper" drills at Lowes and HD and mush together a working drill.
> 
> If you owned your own problems, then you would have owned the one you created here. Making baseless claims and instead of producing any facts, you expect us to just take your word for it. :no:
> 
> I my friend am done trying to get you to put up, I shall now shut up on this matter. Can a MOD please close this thread?:thumbsup:


WHAT Ever!! You still don't understand what I was trying to say , and I don't care.


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

griz said:


> As a professional contractor why do you shop there?
> 
> Presumably *pricing.*
> Now you see first hand that you get what you pay for.


Since you mentioned it...
On the subject of pricing:

Canadian Dollars (not that there's any difference these days!)

1 x 3 S4S Red Oak: 
Homer; $2.10/ft.
My supplier (PJ White); $1.01/ft
1 x 2 S4S R/O:
Homer; $1.42/ft 
PJW; $0.59/ft

I buy most of my tiling supplies from _the same Edmonton warehouses _that Homer does. Let's just say that _I'm pretty sure_ Homer gets a slightly better (LOL) percentage point than I do (based on volume). Regardless...the (half/150ft.) roll of Kerdi that Homer sells for $300, can be had for $170 at my price...Drain kits? $130 vs. $72.; A100AE (10mm Schiene); $15 vs. $7.82.

I buy a lot of my cabinetmaking/carpentry (hardware and fasteners) needs from Richelieu Canada...they sell to Homer as well. The story is similar...differentials on some "specialty" items, _actually make the tile supplies look *reasonably priced*_.

Homer is good for "oops, forgot about that", on the weekend/evenings and "need it now" small tool purchases.

...and that's it.

I call my orders in the day before I need them; they are picked and packed by the next day...and delivered by courier to the job site (if I so choose). I pay my bills on a "net 30" basis, which also helps with cashflow fluctuations.

IMHO...Anybody who lives in a major center and still sources their materials _at the retail level_, should be taking a long, hard look at their business plan (if they even have one). :whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> IMHO...Anybody who lives in a major center and still sources their materials at the retail level, should be taking a long, hard look at their business plan (if they even have one).


Damn skippy, good example is an RJ45 Keystone jack:

Home Depot : 7.95
My Supplier : 1.50

:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mbobbish734 said:


> WHAT Ever!! You still don't understand what I was trying to say , and I don't care.


No I understand, I just don't think you do. :laughing:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Here is something for you guys. I needed a new refrigerator so I went to Sears and looked at the Whirlpool GSS30C7EYB black 29.7 cuft., side x side.
I went to Lowes and saw the same frig but it was $150 more. I told the salesman that Sears had it for less would they beat their price. He asked for the model # which I gave him and he said "That is a different model #." I looked and Lowes was GSS30C6EYB. One number, a 6 instead of a 7. If you checked out the features of each they were the same. 
I told the guy so what, the one made for Sears has plated screws and yours has stainless? He laughed and said "You know you are probably right". He offered to sell me the frig for the same price that Sears sold it for. I ended up buying from him because Sears extended warranty was $325 and Lowes was $89.
So they do manufacture things "different" for different retailers.
If you remember when Lowes came to town here, both Lowes and HD sold Anderesen and Pella. Now they don't have to do the price thing because HD sells only Andersen and Lowes sells only Pella.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

It seems OP hasn't been back. The HD store that is in his town really does suck unless you are buying something right off the shelf.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> So they do manufacture things "different" for different retailers.


That's a pretty big leap of [il]logic. Really, the only thing your story illustrates is that different retailers, in this particular case, choose to carry different models from the same product line.

Though it's certainly possible that vis-à-vis Walmart's tactics, a box store chain could "persuade" someone to manufacture a lookalike "off-model" just for them, no one here has ever come up with credible, verifiable evidence that such a thing is being done.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Go to Sears and go to Lowes and check out those two frige's. You will not be able to tell one difference between them.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> That's a pretty big leap of [il]logic. Really, the only thing your story illustrates is that different retailers, in this particular case, choose to carry different models from the same product line.
> 
> Though it's certainly possible that vis-à-vis Walmart's tactics, a box store chain could "persuade" someone to manufacture a lookalike "off-model" just for them, no one here has ever come up with credible, verifiable evidence that such a thing is being done.


I just had this same (similar) discussion on the job with someone. I explained that home depot and lowes sell a lot of dumbed down tools or products that are more for homeowners rather than tradesman. Take a Makita combo kit for example. You can buy the hammer drill / impactor combo for like $50 more than either tool alone. But if you compare the combo hammer drill to the stand alone. One has mostly plastic parts and the other has more metal. So your not really saving any money, your getting an inferior product. Also if you were to go buy a moen shower valve from a plumbing supply house and one from THD, you'll find the THD version has plastic guts and doesn't have shut offs on the valve and the supply house has more brass and includes shut offs on the valve. But you're none the wiser once the trim goes on, except for the huge price difference. It always struck me as funny when you can get a brand name string trimmer at THD for around $200 and you go to a lawn pro shop and the "same" trimmer is $350.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> Though it's certainly possible that vis-à-vis Walmart's tactics, a box store chain could "persuade" someone to manufacture a lookalike "off-model" just for them, no one here has ever come up with credible, verifiable evidence that such a thing is being done.


(Just a response to this quote, not to the premise of the thread)


Was looking at shopvacs a while back, and found a helpful site...

shop-vac corporate site

They show all the models that are manufactured for each chain.

Menards, lowes, hardware stores (ace), Walmart etc... all have a line manufactured to their specs.. 

Different hp's, accesories, cord length, etc... 

Is that verifiable?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> Go to Sears and go to Lowes and check out those two frige's. You will not be able to tell one difference between them.


I refuse to set foot in Sears (old grudge), but dollars to donuts there's a difference. Most likely internal, where you won't see it.



JesseCocozza said:


> It always struck me as funny when you can get a brand name string trimmer at THD for around $200 and you go to a lawn pro shop and the "same" trimmer is $350.


Again, just because a given name is on it and it looks similar does not mean it's the same product. :no:

As I said, in the course of many discussions here, no one has ever been able to produce solid, verifiable evidence that such shenanigans take place.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Is this still going on?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Tastes Great.....Less Filling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

TimNJ said:


> Here is something for you guys. I needed a new refrigerator so I went to Sears and looked at the Whirlpool GSS30C7EYB black 29.7 cuft., side x side.
> I went to Lowes and saw the same frig but it was $150 more. I told the salesman that Sears had it for less would they beat their price. He asked for the model # which I gave him and he said "That is a different model #." I looked and Lowes was GSS30C6EYB. One number, a 6 instead of a 7. If you checked out the features of each they were the same.
> I told the guy so what, the one made for Sears has plated screws and yours has stainless? He laughed and said "You know you are probably right". He offered to sell me the frig for the same price that Sears sold it for. I ended up buying from him because Sears extended warranty was $325 and Lowes was $89.
> So they do manufacture things "different" for different retailers.
> If you remember when Lowes came to town here, both Lowes and HD sold Anderesen and Pella. Now they don't have to do the price thing because HD sells only Andersen and Lowes sells only Pella.


Really? This is your conclusion. So the features are the same therefore they are the same model? You mean that there are no other explanations. I searched for both model numbers and found both at several different vendors. Best buy and Sears carry one and Lowes and several others carry they other. You can also buy them from several online locations. The one with the 7 seems to less available, so maybe it is the old model. Whirlpools website does not have a pic of the 7 model, but does of the 6. It could be possible that Sears is selling out of their older inventory.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

JesseCocozza said:


> I just had this same (similar) discussion on the job with someone. I explained that home depot and lowes sell a lot of dumbed down tools or products that are more for homeowners rather than tradesman. Take a Makita combo kit for example. You can buy the hammer drill / impactor combo for like $50 more than either tool alone. But if you compare the combo hammer drill to the stand alone. One has mostly plastic parts and the other has more metal. So your not really saving any money, your getting an inferior product. Also if you were to go buy a moen shower valve from a plumbing supply house and one from THD, you'll find the THD version has plastic guts and doesn't have shut offs on the valve and the supply house has more brass and includes shut offs on the valve. But you're none the wiser once the trim goes on, except for the huge price difference. It always struck me as funny when you can get a brand name string trimmer at THD for around $200 and you go to a lawn pro shop and the "same" trimmer is $350.


You mean these?

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

The first is the combo and the second is the stand alone drill. The reason the price doesn't increase more is the charger and batteries. You get a charger and two batteries with both, the only difference is the drill. There are also no differences in the drill. No plastic parts versus metal parts. You cannot tell that by looking at the drill. You have to open them to see. This is another popular myth. People love to say they would have to use plastic parts to sell it for only $50 more...not true.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

When i go to lowes i always stop back at contractor sales. I ask how is the coffee today. That is about it. For awhile there they would get the coffee for me? I have no clue why. While we are on the big box topic. Did anyone see were lowes has a kobalt line of cordless now?


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You mean these?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100596872/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> ...


No. I'm talking about the green 3 amp/h set. I have a combo set and a stand alone and you can tell the difference just by looking at them.I'll take a picture in a few hours when I get to the job.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> I refuse to set foot in Sears (old grudge), but dollars to donuts there's a difference. Most likely internal, where you won't see it.




Tin, I am agreeing with you. The difference is something that you, me, or other buyers wouldn't pick up on. That's why I made the comment to the sales person about different screws.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Really? This is your conclusion. So the features are the same therefore they are the same model? You mean that there are no other explanations. I searched for both model numbers and found both at several different vendors. Best buy and Sears carry one and Lowes and several others carry they other. You can also buy them from several online locations. The one with the 7 seems to less available, so maybe it is the old model. Whirlpools website does not have a pic of the 7 model, but does of the 6. It could be possible that Sears is selling out of their older inventory.


When i googled that model last month both Lowes and Sears had it advertised as "New Model".

Another example: The fridge that I replaced was a Samsung purchased at Lowes. One of the service calls on it was to change out the control board. The tech pulled out the old board and when he took the cover off of it there was a label stuck inside. "Lowes Better/Best".
Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Rob PA said:


> and of course stare at my sexy beard?


i know i do:sailor:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

So we are still at the same conclusion of if the model number is the same it's the same exact item. Because no one as of yet has been able to show us a item with exact models numbers that are built differently because of where they were purchased. We also still have no proof that HD and Lowes have cheaper versions of stuff made just for them.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not suggesting that the model
Numbers are the same. What I'm saying is that they do infact have a cheaper version made and put a different model number on them. Take the shower valve scenario that I referred to above. I you buy a banbury shower valve by moen at home depot it's got plastic guts. You buy the same
Valve at a plumbing supply house and it's better quality with a different model
Number. They sell lower quality items that look the same but are not the same.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

JesseCocozza said:


> I'm not suggesting that the model
> Numbers are the same. What I'm saying is that they do infact have a cheaper version made and put a different model number on them. Take the shower valve scenario that I referred to above. I you buy a banbury shower valve by moen at home depot it's got plastic guts. You buy the same
> Valve at a plumbing supply house and it's better quality with a different model
> Number. They sell lower quality items that look the same but are not the same.


But clearely it's not the same shower valve because it has different model numbers! What people are saying is lowes and HD sell stuff that has exactly the same model numbers but has cheaper parts inside. yet no one can prove this. but again just because an item looks the same it does not mean its the same model. 

as an example the makita drills below look very similer to most but they are not.


BHP454 








BHP452 








BDF451 








LXFD01


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I you buy a banbury shower valve by moen at home depot it's got plastic guts. You buy the same
> Valve at a plumbing supply house and it's better quality with a different model
> Number. They sell lower quality items that look the same but are not the same.


What Moen shower valve does NOT have plastic guts?


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> What Moen shower valve does NOT have plastic guts?


The valves at the depot don't meet code here because they don't have shut offs at the valve. I know they're different model
Numbers. Why would a company sell a crappier version of one of their products? Because home dept says we need this product and we need to sell it at this price and make this much profit. Solution. Company will dumb down a product to meet the demand of home depot and throw a different model number on it. How is this so hard to conceive?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> The valves at the depot don't meet code here because they don't have shut offs at the valve. I know they're different model
> Numbers. Why would a company sell a crappier version of one of their products? Because home dept says we need this product and we need to sell it at this price and make this much profit. Solution. Company will dumb down a product to meet the demand of home depot and throw a different model number on it. How is this so hard to conceive?


Its not, it makes perfect sense...but my point was the shower valve.

Banbury uses a Posi-Temp valve, what is the difference between a Home Depot Posi-Temp and a regular Posi-Temp?

Is the Moentrol any different at Home Depot?


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Its not, it makes perfect sense...but my point was the shower valve.
> 
> Banbury uses a Posi-Temp valve, what is the difference between a Home Depot Posi-Temp and a regular Posi-Temp?
> 
> Is the Moentrol any different at Home Depot?


Does a non depot valve not have less plastic in it than a depot?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Does a non depot valve not have less plastic in it than a depot?


I installed my first shower valve two weeks ago wtf do I know?

I ask because it was a moentrol and maybe I should have checked. :laughing:

I never opened a "home depot" shower valve...only one I got from Boone Plumbing. The only difference I saw was that the home depot wanted $125 bucks and Boone wanted $95...so if I got a better valve for less money I'm happy..but in all honesty I'm pretty sure its the same damn valve.

Although at any plumbing store it seems as though they always sell the trim kit separate from the valve, and home depot like to sell em together in a box.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I installed my first shower valve two weeks ago wtf do I know?
> 
> I ask because it was a moentrol and maybe I should have checked. :laughing:
> 
> ...


I'm only going by what I see here from a supply store that doesn't sell direct to the consumer but to plumbers and what they have at the depot. You'll see clear as day the difference in the valves. I don't think there's anything wrong other than the no shut offs thing with the depot valves. I've put them in many houses when the home
Owner picks them out. I'm just saying that there is a difference.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> You'll see clear as day the difference in the valves. I don't think there's anything wrong other than the no shut offs thing with the depot valves.


The posi-temps come with or without shutoffs. Your plumbing supplier can sell you either one. 

I guess it just so happens the one w/o shutoffs comes in the Home Depot Kit.

I don't think its a special HD model or anything.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

How am I supposed to be right if you keep proving me wrong?


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

I wish I could find some without the plastic. I always seem to run into all the plastic stems and crap. The older sterling facuets are the same all plastic. The replacement stems cost almost as much as a new facuet would.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't understand why it seems so farfetched to some of you guys that these gigantic corporations would order manufacturer a particular line of goods made only for them(this kind of practice is well known with cellular phone companies) or that they wouldn't cut corners and change one digit just to call it a "different" model.
These guys are to make profit and they will make those brushes shorter put a different digit that will translate into millions of $ of profit and you will by the drill cause it looks identical to the one that served you for years and the one digit that they changed who's gonna catch that?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Dmitry said:


> I don't understand why it seems so farfetched to some of you guys that these gigantic corporations would order manufacturer a particular line of goods made only for them(this kind of practice is well known with cellular phone companies) or that they wouldn't cut corners and change one digit just to call it a "different" model.
> These guys are to make profit and they will make those brushes shorter put a different digit that will translate into millions of $ of profit and you will by the drill cause it looks identical to the one that served you for years and the one digit that they changed who's gonna catch that?


Only people who pay attention and maybe do 5 minutes of research before dropping 500 bucks on a tool.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

500 for a drill?


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Dmitry said:


> I don't understand why it seems so farfetched to some of you guys that these gigantic corporations would order manufacturer a particular line of goods made only for them(this kind of practice is well known with cellular phone companies) or that they wouldn't cut corners and change one digit just to call it a "different" model.
> These guys are to make profit and they will make those brushes shorter put a different digit that will translate into millions of $ of profit and you will by the drill cause it looks identical to the one that served you for years and the one digit that they changed who's gonna catch that?


My point exactly.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dmitry said:


> I don't understand why it seems so farfetched to some of you guys that these gigantic corporations would order manufacturer a particular line of goods made only for them(this kind of practice is well known with cellular phone companies) or that they wouldn't cut corners and change one digit just to call it a "different" model.
> These guys are to make profit and they will make those brushes shorter put a different digit that will translate into millions of $ of profit and you will by the drill cause it looks identical to the one that served you for years and the one digit that they changed who's gonna catch that?


What you're not understanding is they already have buying power. There are thousands of Home Depots. If they purchase 15 drills per location, that's A LOT of drills. They are already getting a discount by volume.

What's even more crazy is to think Home Depot would pay the extra money for a company to retool their production line and spend the extra cash on reprinting the packaging just to have an "exclusive" model. :blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> What you're not understanding is they already have buying power. There are thousands of Home Depots. If they purchase 15 drills per location, that's A LOT of drills. They are already getting a discount by volume.
> 
> What's even more crazy is to think Home Depot would pay the extra money for a company to retool their production line and spend the extra cash on reprinting the packaging just to have an "exclusive" model. :blink:


Well said. Yuuuuuuup!

That is about as simple of an explanation as it gets, and dead on accurate. Conspiracy laid to rest, thank god.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Dmitry said:


> 500 for a drill?


I paid more than that for my Hilti TE-16-C.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

angus242 said:


> What's even more crazy is to think Home Depot would pay the extra money for a company to retool their production line and spend the extra cash on reprinting the packaging just to have an "exclusive" model. :blink:


Maybe not Home Depot, but....
Lowes


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Clearly those aren't the same! They're different colors!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

JesseCocozza said:


> No. I'm talking about the green 3 amp/h set. I have a combo set and a stand alone and you can tell the difference just by looking at them.I'll take a picture in a few hours when I get to the job.


But they are not the same model number, so not the same drill. Why the confusion?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

TimNJ said:


> When i googled that model last month both Lowes and Sears had it advertised as "New Model".
> 
> Another example: The fridge that I replaced was a Samsung purchased at Lowes. One of the service calls on it was to change out the control board. The tech pulled out the old board and when he took the cover off of it there was a label stuck inside. "Lowes Better/Best".
> Draw your own conclusions.


My conclusion would be that the model you have is the one that is Lowes Better/Best...but not necessarily made for them. I found the same model sold at other places.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dmitry said:


> I don't understand why it seems so farfetched to some of you guys that these gigantic corporations would order manufacturer a particular line of goods made only for them(this kind of practice is well known with cellular phone companies) or that they wouldn't cut corners and change one digit just to call it a "different" model.
> These guys are to make profit and they will make those brushes shorter put a different digit that will translate into millions of $ of profit and you will by the drill cause it looks identical to the one that served you for years and the one digit that they changed who's gonna catch that?


Another "I hate big corps person". Who isn't about profit? I am not in business to give away money or just break even. I want to make a profit. I want to make as much profit as possible. The real problem is when they cut corners to make the profit. But the flaw in your logic is that companies don't do that for long and stay in business. Look at the auto industry. The US had great cars, and then in the 70's manufacturers decided to make crap and make lots of profit. It didn't last and almost killed the US auto industry.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> Maybe not Home Depot, but....
> LowesMenardsWalmart


They all do it. You could by a Dremel from Sears with the craftsman name on it. Wasn't that a retool to suit a specific store? And the list goes on and on.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Here we go.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> But they are not the same model number, so not the same drill. Why the confusion?


I never claimed that they were the same
Model number. Read the earlier posts. All I was stating was by selling a combo hammer drill impactor set Joe Shmo thinks he's getting a sweet deal on the hammer drill and impactor when he's getting a crappier hammer drill than the one that they display as the stand alone.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

TimelessQuality said:


> Maybe not Home Depot, but....
> Lowes


I don't see any retooling, just color. Don't cars come in different colors and they don't retool. The real question is what's under the hood. I bet the same exact motor, filter system and power cord...anyone want odds?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

JesseCocozza said:


> I never claimed that they were the same
> Model number. Read the earlier posts. All I was stating was by selling a combo hammer drill impactor set Joe Shmo thinks he's getting a sweet deal on the hammer drill and impactor when he's getting a crappier hammer drill than the one that they display as the stand alone.


How do you know what anyone thinks? You said it yourself that you could easily tell that they were not the same, why couldn't a Joe Shmo?


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> How do you know what anyone thinks? You said it yourself that you could easily tell that they were not the same, why couldn't a Joe Shmo?


Really? I've had this conversation with other trades on the job and they ask me why my drill looks different than theirs. When I say I didn't buy it in the combo pack like they did, they look at it again and say, " I thought that's what I was getting." call them ignorant or what ever but that's all I'm saying. Obviously you've never made a purchase like that. Obviously you search model
Numbers, part numbers, parts material compsition, place of manufacturing, pricing, etc. So you don't have to worry about anything.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Jesus. This is about *model numbers*. Show me two of the same model numbers between 2 different stores that are the same but different tools.

Idiots.....


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Another "I hate big corps person". Who isn't about profit? I am not in business to give away money or just break even. I want to make a profit. I want to make as much profit as possible. The real problem is when they cut corners to make the profit. But the flaw in your logic is that companies don't do that for long and stay in business. Look at the auto industry. The US had great cars, and then in the 70's manufacturers decided to make crap and make lots of profit. It didn't last and almost killed the US auto industry.


I've been framing for only 7 years and even I can see on this relatively short time frame how the quality of the tools is going to sh**t.
I could go on on particular brands and models,but you old timers know it yourself.
It seems that big corporations target the bigger pool of HOs and DIYs watering down the quality of the contractors tools,that's why Black&Decker bought DW and others have to compete with them as well.
So u probably right with your reference about auto industry if there is gonna be alternative from Asia or Europe,the only problem-they all manufacture in China or Mexico.
P.S.I am no hater,but if you think those guys won't cut corners for this moments profit,you are naive.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I don't see any retooling, just color. Don't cars come in different colors and they don't retool. The real question is what's under the hood. I bet the same exact motor, filter system and power cord...anyone want odds?


I'll take that bet.... look here...link


----------



## Tdawg (Jul 24, 2011)

angus242 said:


> OK:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...ooglebase-_-D25X-_-202019943&locStoreNum=6925
> 
> ...


Ha! that's awesome...nicely done :clap:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TimelessQuality said:


> I'll take that bet.... look here...link


Without actually taking the time to analyze that bewildering array, I'm guessing all it proves is that you have a manufacturer who has opted to go the route of slapping any john's label on its product as long as the price is right. Lamentable as that may be, it doesn't resolve the basic point of disagreement in this thread.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

What is this thread about?


Oh yeah HD sucks...:thumbsup:


----------



## Tdawg (Jul 24, 2011)

JesseCocozza said:


> Why would a company sell a crappier version of one of their products? Because home dept says we need this product and we need to sell it at this price and make this much profit. Solution. Company will dumb down a product to meet the demand of home depot and throw a different model number on it. How is this so hard to conceive?


Dude, that's a pretty silly argument. If I want a new truck, I go to the Ford dealer and tell him I want an F150. He asks me if I want the Lariat package with leather and chrome everywhere or do I want the XL package with vinyl seats and plastic hub caps. Same truck, just has different price points. I assume Moen is smart enough to understand that not all of their customers give a rat's ass what is inside their shower valves...as long as the water comes out.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

So all these people who are still saying that hd an lowes sell cheaper versions of the same tool model still have no proof what so ever? 

If some could just find 2 of the same exact model number tools that are different then post the pic to show the differences and we can be done with this.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> So all these people who are still saying that hd an lowes sell cheaper versions of the same tool model still have no proof what so ever?
> 
> If some could just find 2 of the same exact model number tools that are different then post the pic to show the differences and we can be done with this.


I really don't think its just about the stupid model numbers. It's the perception of the same looking tools being in fact different. Not everyone cares what the model was , they see the identical looking tool and are fooled into believing its the same quality ,when its not. I was. I guess that's my fault. Buy even then my buddies drill that he paved way more turned out to be crap in the end. It's kind of like the Chinese drywall debacle. They all thought they where getting a well built home,but after living in it they found it to be inferior. Even the installers had no clue that the stuff was garbage, just cheaper.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mbobbish734 said:


> I really don't think its just about the stupid model numbers. It's the perception of the same looking tools being in fact different. Not everyone cares what the model was , they see the identical looking tool and are fooled into believing its the same quality ,when its not. I was. I guess that's my fault. Buy even then my buddies drill that he paved way more turned out to be crap in the end. It's kind of like the Chinese drywall debacle. They all thought they where getting a well built home,but after living in it they found it to be inferior. Even the installers had no clue that the stuff was garbage, just cheaper.


You do realize that companies like Bosch, makita, Milwaukee, dewalt ect ect make tools for different price points and Just because some guy who knows nothing about tools goes in and buys what he "thinks" is a good quality tool but turns out to be the cheaper model, you can't blame it on HD or Lowe's because you didn't do your home work before hand to check what models were the better models. Now if you bought the exact same model number tool as someone else from different place and it was made more cheaply then you would have a valid point so yes model number do play a big part. Again just because it looks the same it don't mean it is the same.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> You do realize that companies like Bosch, makita, Milwaukee, dewalt ect ect make tools for different price points and Just because some guy who knows nothing about tools goes in and buys what he "thinks" is a good quality tool but turns out to be the cheaper model, you can't blame it on HD or Lowe's because you didn't do your home work before hand to check what models were the better models. Now if you bought the exact same model number tool as someone else from different place and it was made more cheaply then you would have a valid point so yes model number do play a big part. Again just because it looks the same it don't mean it is the same.


That may be true, but it wasnt always this way. Who's to blame for that.20 yrs ago if you bought a dewalt or Bosch or portercable you got a nice tool. I guess its all corporate greed. Not many people are will to give up a weeks salary for a drill or saw anymore. But it is still deceptive.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mbobbish734 said:


> That may be true, but it wasnt always this way. Who's to blame for that.20 yrs ago if you bought a dewalt or Bosch or portercable you got a nice tool. I guess its all corporate greed. Not many people are will to give up a weeks salary for a drill or saw anymore. But it is still deceptive.


That's a choice you your self have to make you cant expect these big box stores to stock high end tools. There's not enough people who will buy them so no point in stocking them. I wouldn't goto a Kia dealer and expect Audi quality and people who buy kobalt shouldn't expect festool quality. You don't have to buy these cheaper tools. You do get what you pay for. There are plenty more companies out there that make better quality tools that will last.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

JesseCocozza said:


> Really? I've had this conversation with other trades on the job and they ask me why my drill looks different than theirs. When I say I didn't buy it in the combo pack like they did, they look at it again and say, " I thought that's what I was getting." call them ignorant or what ever but that's all I'm saying. Obviously you've never made a purchase like that. Obviously you search model
> Numbers, part numbers, parts material compsition, place of manufacturing, pricing, etc. So you don't have to worry about anything.


So they did notice a difference when you had yours, but not in the store? I guess you are right, I do my research and actually look at what I buy! Sorry you work with guys who do not pay attention to detail.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dmitry said:


> I've been framing for only 7 years and even I can see on this relatively short time frame how the quality of the tools is going to sh**t.
> I could go on on particular brands and models,but you old timers know it yourself.
> It seems that big corporations target the bigger pool of HOs and DIYs watering down the quality of the contractors tools,that's why Black&Decker bought DW and others have to compete with them as well.
> So u probably right with your reference about auto industry if there is gonna be alternative from Asia or Europe,the only problem-they all manufacture in China or Mexico.
> P.S.I am no hater,but if you think those guys won't cut corners for this moments profit,you are naive.


Didn't you read my post? I said that SOME would cut corners to save a buck, but that it wouldn't last long. You have proven it for me. People are noticing a change. You have to understand, we live in a CONSUMER driven economy. Look at Apple for example. They do not put out garbage and it is expensive as hell, but they dominate. So, while I agree that some companies choose a cheaper path, in the end they will come around or be gone!

There are a number of tool companies that are not cheapening their products. Makita, Bosch, Metabo, Festool...shall I continue? Stop buying cheap crap, do your homework and buy the best tool that you can afford.

FYI: We used to think that Japan only made crap. It used to be that people would see made in Japan and laugh...not so much anymore! Don't get stuck on where it's made, but how they make it. If where is a problem take it up with your congressman and make sure they are encouraging job retention in the US. My guess is they are not.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have Ryobi drills. Why? Because I rarely need a drill when doing a roof. They have worked perfectly fine for me and I see no difference in how a screw sets between the Ryobi and my Milwaukee.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Trust me, if you are using Ryobi you and I are not in the same class of work. I can afford to buy real tools.
> 
> Here is what popular mechanics said about your Ryobi: The tool's relatively low price paired with its performance make it the ultimate home owner drill.
> 
> Here is the entire article: http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/reviews/power-tools/4292657


If I went with everything that someone else said, I wouldn't still be in business. So I guess since consumer reports rated behr the best paint that makes them right? Huh. A fool and his money are soon parted. I've owned a lot of the tools you think are great, and that's ok its your opinion. For me I'm not afraid of what other people think, and it works for me. You have to spend the big money on the tools, so people don't think some preconceived notion of your skills. I on the other hand know that the tools doesn't make the craftsmen, the craftsmen make the tools.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Because I rarely need a drill when doing a roof.


That why you have Ryobi drills.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Thats why you have Ryobi drills....


........


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

According to the review tnt stated, ryobi beats out dewalt Hitachi, Milwaukee, rigid , craftsman and more . Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

I use their 10'' table saw for doing flooring all the time. Works great, and is nice and light to take up stairs and take down to the van at the end of the day. 

However most of my tools are "higher end" Makita, bosch, etc. so i'm confused, am I a cheap person because my table saw is a ryobi? Doesn't really matter, because it works fine for my needs, cuts accurately; a good quality blade makes a huge difference as well with saws.

BTW, biggest hack I have ever had the misfortune of working with had all dewalt and makita tools, so I would be careful of placing someone in a "different class" because of some tools they may have bought. I would think their trade qualifications, experience, and quality of workmanship may make the difference. I think it is wise to invest in quality tools, however I wouldn't put down people who choose to use certain tools for certain jobs, just comes across as a bit snobbish.

anyways this arguing back and fourth is pointless, just buy whatever the hell you want and can afford.


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

so getting away from the "my drill is better than your drill"

did anyone ever launch a lawsuit against HD for crappy service?:laughing:


kind of like going after mcdonalds because you are a fatass.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

BC Carpenter said:


> so getting away from the "my drill is better than your drill"
> 
> did anyone ever launch a lawsuit against HD for crappy service?:laughing:
> 
> kind of like going after mcdonalds because you are a fatass.


Funny.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Good morning all. I am Dirtywhiteboy and I have a RYOBI 10" table saw







At times
I need a cheep 120$ small light tablesaw for ripping 1X There I've said it


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Good morning all. I am Dirtywhiteboy and I have a RYOBI 10" table saw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I got ya beat. Earlier this year we were working out of state and needed a cheapy table saw. First we went to Harbor Freight, but they had nothing less than $160. Then we found one for $119 at Sears. It did the job fine. It was billed to the owner, as I had no need for it back home, so we left it there for his future use. If I knew that I would have needed a table saw, I would have brought the Dewalt from home though.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

now see,ya made dwb cry


i have one too,but i would never cut wood with it:no:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Tom Struble said:


> now see,ya made dwb cry
> 
> 
> i have one too,but i would never cut wood with it:no:


We used it to mostly cut osb/foam panels. I did rip a 2x12 treated, and the result was not spectacular.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes the DW744XRS looks sweet:thumbsup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JGWKAwqQE8
I also like the Ridgid, I have used it and it's a winner too:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> now see,ya made dwb cry
> 
> i have one too,but i would never cut wood with it:no:


Is that Alside vinyl shakes?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ct stag impressions


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

There are some instances where the cheapo crap will do, like if you are going to use it for one job and throw it away, hey that's fine. The better tools always do a better job though and I don't like throwing my tools out. They are kinda like my guns I get used to them and want to be able to use them for a long time.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Ryobi makes cheap tools for cheap people. There is definately a market for that though.


Great point! Before mbob knew that it was a "good" impact he had to buy it because it was so cheap. Which would go to prove your point.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> now see,ya made dwb cry
> 
> 
> i have one too,but i would never cut wood with it:no:


I use mine to make thresholds mostly.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Great point! Before mbob knew that it was a "good" impact he had to buy it because it was so cheap. Which would go to prove your point.


I actually bought it because I got to use someone else's . I had bought a lot of expensive tools over the years. I have over $20k in snap-on mechanics tools. What does that mean, not really anything. Do they last? Sure, but so does craftsman tools. So what that really means is that I wasted that money to have a better brand name , when I could have saved the cash and still got the job done. The same goes with my trade tools, I find the ones that are of good quality and get the job done. That way I can blow my money on some of my many hobbies, guns , rc cars, fishing, etc. It works for me. If that doesn't suit you that's ok. To each their own. Just don't tell me it makes me any less of a craftsmen. A great craftsmen can do it with nothing and still make it happen.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

mbobbish734 said:


> . A great craftsmen can do it with nothing and still make it happen.


....I Have Done So Much With So Little For So Long, I Can Do Almost Anything With Nothing Now


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

anybody ever watch that mike holms guy?i think he's great:clap:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> anybody ever watch that mike holms guy?i think he's great:clap:


:blink::blink:


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> ....I Have Done So Much With So Little For So Long, I Can Do Almost Anything With Nothing Now


And your probably good at what you do. The brand name of your tools means nothing. It the finished product that counts.


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

I too own a 10" Ryobi tablesaw as my portable...does 29" off the fence and as long as you run a decent quality, maintained (i.e. sharpened regularly) blade on it (I use Freud), it's got all the jam you'll need in a jobsite situation. 24T ripper will eat 3/4" prefinished hard maple flooring all day long, without even making the motor work. Many folks (not saying on here, per se) will spend way more money for a saw but cheap out when buying a blade set for it...

IMO...if you're on a budget? Spend your money on the blades...not the saw. _Any_ crappy saw will cut just fine with a $100 blade on it...

_*And*_ Homer D. Poe _still _sucks...:whistling


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I somewhat agree that tools are overrated. But over the years, through testing, research, and discussion with other people in the trades, a consensus will develop. I have personally owned 2 Ryobi tools. They were both junk. Low powered, cheaply made, and uncomfortable to use. What good is it to use a tool that slows me down? If I use a tool everyday, and lose 5 minutes due to it being inferior, that totals to about 25 hours wasted in a single year.

What is your time worth?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :blink::blink:


:blink::blink::cheesygri


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

Warren said:


> I somewhat agree that tools are overrated. But over the years, through testing, research, and discussion with other people in the trades, a consensus will develop. I have personally owned 2 Ryobi tools. They were both junk. Low powered, cheaply made, and uncomfortable to use. What good is it to use a tool that slows me down? If I use a tool everyday, and lose 5 minutes due to it being inferior, that totals to about 25 hours wasted in a single year.
> 
> What is your time worth?


I totally agree if it slows you down its got to go. What was the tool?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

mbobbish734 said:


> I totally agree if it slows you down its got to go. What was the tool?


I had the 18v jigsaw. Used it once and realized I made a mistake. Sold it at garage sale. I also have a small router. I don't use it very often, probably 3 times in 10 years so it hasn't cost me too much. The rest of my post was not an actual event. It was an observation. I refuse to use tools that slow me down, like the jigsaw.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

I have an idea. There should be one tool company. Everyone will be issued tools made by brand x. We should all be required to work with these tools y hours a week and produce the exact same amount per week regardless of where we live. We shall not deviate from this plan or suffer the consequences... Who cares what tools people use? Seriously? There's hacks out there, there's masters of their trade and everyone in between. This shouldn't be a surprise. Let the guy who's calculated how many ryobi's he needs to make his nut every year keep buying ryobi's and let the guy who has to have the festool keep
Polishing his festool after every job. Some guys take pride in their tools and it is a representation of their work. Other guys leave their tools in a heap of the back of their uncovered truck. It's like the price
Points you've been talking about. Same
Goes for the customer base. Some people want a ryobi kitchen and others want a Makita kitchen so to speak. Give it a rest.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

Warren said:


> I had the 18v jigsaw. Used it once and realized I made a mistake. Sold it at garage sale. I also have a small router. I don't use it very often, probably 3 times in 10 years so it hasn't cost me too much. The rest of my post was not an actual event. It was an observation. I refuse to use tools that slow me down, like the jigsaw.


I agree. I've only had good luck with their drills and impacts. For corded stuff not so much. Bosch, Milwaukee ,Rockwell( I have some old ones) are much better in my opinion.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Good morning all. I am Dirtywhiteboy and I have a RYOBI 10" table saw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no problem with someone owning a Ryobi, just don't make the claim that it is as good as or better than an actual tool. (not that you did, but speaking to others)

Also mbobbish, I went to HD today to scope out the Ryobi's. I could not find a Ryobi impact for $70. They had a $99 model and $129 model, but no $70 one. I picked them up looked and compared them to the real deal and they even look like some stuff you would give a brother in law who didn't know his ass from a hole in the ground. I would hate to see your work vehicle. My guess is you probably cheaped out on that as well and bought a 1984 Ford Econoline that has a road sign welded to the bottom to replace the cargo pan saying, "But you should have seen her out run a 2010 Chevy 3500."


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thats not fair,you should pull those pics


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yikes. I have a $25 hammer. 

Guess I can't do siding as well a guy with a $100 hammer.

That is one of the worst arguments I ever I heard.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I have no problem with someone owning a Ryobi, just don't make the claim that it is as good as or better than an actual tool. (not that you did, but speaking to others)
> 
> Also mbobbish, I went to HD today to scope out the Ryobi's. I could not find a Ryobi impact for $70. They had a $99 model and $129 model, but no $70 one. I picked them up looked and compared them to the real deal and they even look like some stuff you would give a brother in law who didn't know his ass from a hole in the ground. I would hate to see your work vehicle. My guess is you probably cheaped out on that as well and bought a 1984 Ford Econoline that has a road sign welded to the bottom to replace the cargo pan saying, "But you should have seen her out run a 2010 Chevy 3500."
> 
> ...


Yeah my bet is you ripped off someone to by tools you don't how to use. Bring them by and ill show where to stick them.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I hope I am not misread here. I too have several cheapy tools. Any tool that I use often, needs to be adequate. I will not tolerate losing money due to cheap tools. I also do not like to overspend to get something just because it looks cool or any tool that I don't use very often.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

NO say it aint so:no: judging a man on what he drivesThat's it I'll never post a pic of y 95 ford areostar with 250,000 miles on it:no:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

My wife is seven months pregnant so I don't ever get to use my favorite tool


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

if ya stopped touchin it so much....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> a Ryobi, just don't make the claim that it is as good as or better than an actual tool. (not that you did, but speaking to others)


My RYOBI table saw is better than a Festool table saw!:thumbup:


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

People can be tools too.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ninjaframer said:


> My wife is seven months pregnant so I don't ever get to use my favorite tool


Mine is due Saturday, I know the feeling.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Mine is due Saturday, I know the feeling.


Congrats to you both. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Mine is due Saturday, I know the feeling.


Congrats, boy or girl?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ninjaframer said:


> Congrats, boy or girl?


Girl, what are you expecting?


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Same. Mi wife tends to have em early so were thinking sometime in October.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Girl. My wife tends to have em early so were thinking sometime in October


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Right on to both you guy:thumbsup: How great life is:thumbup:


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

congrats guys:thumbsup:


finally some positive stuff on this thread



nice van, btw


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Well if they're born in a big box store better have their innards checked out real quick...:whistling:thumbup::laughing::clap:

Congrats to both of you...


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

yep, congrats.

get ready for the whirlwind:laughing:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

griz said:


> Well if they're born in a big box store better have their innards checked out real quick...:whistling:thumbup::laughing::clap:
> 
> Congrats to both of you...


I doubt thell have identical part numbers even though there the same model.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ninjaframer said:


> I doubt thell have identical part numbers even though there the same model.


If mine is the same model as yours, my wife is going to have a good talking to!


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I think I meant "make" not "model" sorry.


----------



## Tdawg (Jul 24, 2011)

Splinter hands said:


> Cheap tools are cheap tools Nuf said. Keeps HD, Schmos and menards in buisness though. Same guys that are looking to buy the cheap tools buy their cheap materials too.:bangin:


Just a suggestion...if you want to be taken seriously, before you start carving up people that you don't even know, maybe you should learn how to spell... M-I-N-N-E-S-O-T-A, after all you live there.


----------



## Tdawg (Jul 24, 2011)

Acres said:


> Cheap tools serve there purpose. [/B]


You're right, I've had a Ryobi weedeater that I use around the house for 10 years. Started on the third pull the day I bought it and it started on the third pull this morning.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Yikes. I have a $25 hammer.
> 
> Guess I can't do siding as well a guy with a $100 hammer.
> 
> That is one of the worst arguments I ever I heard.


But the $100 hammer is not as heavy, grips better, ergo handle and has better shock absorption. It is also made of better materials and causes less fatigue. So, yes, you can last longer and won't wreck your body as fast as the guy with the $25 hammer. You guys really need to educate yourself more on tools before you post ignorant comments.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Tdawg said:


> Just a suggestion...if you want to be taken seriously, before you start carving up people that you don't even know, maybe you should learn how to spell... M-I-N-N-E-S-O-T-A, after all you live there.


nuf said:clap:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mbobbish734 said:


> If I went with everything that someone else said, I wouldn't still be in business. So I guess since consumer reports rated behr the best paint that makes them right? Huh. A fool and his money are soon parted. I've owned a lot of the tools you think are great, and that's ok its your opinion. For me I'm not afraid of what other people think, and it works for me. You have to spend the big money on the tools, so people don't think some preconceived notion of your skills. I on the other hand know that the tools doesn't make the craftsmen, the craftsmen make the tools.


If you don't care what other people think then why did you bring up Consumer Reports. If you don't want the bad, don't quote the good. I just answered your questioning of my integrity when it came to being closed minded. If you can't take it, don't dish it big boy.

I also never said the tool makes the craftsman, but pulling out a cheap tool says a lot about how much you care about your craft. First impressions can only be made once. If I buy precision tools, my customers know that I am serious about my craft . Plain and simple.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You guys really need to educate yourself more on tools before you post ignorant comments.


You really need to chill... Us roofers don't judge by name brand of tools, as opposed to posers.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mbobbish734 said:


> According to the review tnt stated, ryobi beats out dewalt Hitachi, Milwaukee, rigid , craftsman and more . Thanks for clearing that up.


As the best buy for your money and makes a great homeowners tool. That simply means that if you don't want all the bells and whistles this will do for your house hold products. I don't think the Ryobi has a lifetime warranty like Hitachi, nor the power of the others. Just the best by for Joe Schmo HO. BTW the Bosch they stuck in there was the 12v and hung with your 18v Ryobi.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jmiller said:


> I don't have cable. I'm a hack.


Rabbit Ears over here:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

I just go to lowes for the coffee. I have my route planned. 
Lowes-coffee...its hot but sucks
Sherwin-coffee is hot, decent 
Schadler-coffee very good, chick behind counter very good
Plumbing supplier-wish they had coffee, but they have this nice dog that will drink it?

So after all that im pretty tired i go back home.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dose anyone do the HD survey @ homedepot.com/opinion with your receipt and that enters you to win 5000$ HD card:blink:


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

Tdawg said:


> Just had a look at your blog Skippy, my guess is that most of us on here have work boots older than you. Maybe you should consider bringing something positive to the discussion now and then. A lot of these guys have forgotten more about the trade than you will ever know.



He certainly must have a very good quality expensive shovel, dug himself pretty deep into it on here


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dose anyone do the HD survey @ homedepot.com/opinion with your receipt and that enters you to win 5000$ HD card:blink:



No I never have even though they remind me everytime I buy something there, and have for years... would have probably won by now if i had bothered


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I stopped in today and picked up a new 10" blade and did for the first time today:whistling


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

hmm, yeah u never know, can buy a lot of new tools for 5000:thumbsup:

of many different brands.....

at the end of the day they really don't do much else if you pick up standard stuff from them on a regular basis. I will get small amounts of lumber, screws, mud, couple sheets of drywall from them, stuff like that pretty regularly. 


Would be nice if they gave some kind of a discount, like the paint stores do right off the bat. I'm there regularly for stuff like that if that is what's near the jobsite, also helps there is one 3 minutes away from me, and no lumber yards within a 20 minute drive.

I don't spend a lot of money at a time in there but i'm sure it adds up over the year.


I guess that kind of brings this thread full circle.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Ninjaframer said:


> My tool is a stiletto!


Here here!!


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dose anyone do the HD survey @ homedepot.com/opinion with your receipt and that enters you to win 5000$ HD card:blink:


I usually make my 13yr old son take the survey for me. Never won though.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

This thread has really gone to crap.!

For those of you who think changing one model number makes it ok please tell us what the reason is for creating a Identical looking prodhct with lesser quality and changing the model number and selling that instead of the other one with the slightly diff number?
_


My thought is that its meant to be deceptive, a form of trickery. A way to make more profit. Were always against other contractors use these tactics so how come it's ok for these box stores to do it!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

now what the h*ll are you talkin about??:jester:


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Great! You had a cheap ass homeowners special work out for ya!
> 
> And why not buy a cheap ass truck? It could have lasted just as long as a nice truck? According mbob you are a sucker for spending money on a nice truck. Buy cheap and hope that it lasts!


Don't put words in my mouth. And I won't put knuckles in yours. As far as trucks go I drive a Ford e350. If you want to( which you clearly cannot afford) spend the money on a new truck that's cool. I however buy 2 year old trucks, that way I let you depreciate it for me. The funny thing is, I think I see t&t services on that van in yours pics. You sure did come up with those fast, like it was in your driveway. You know you could afford a nicer one if you didn't spend all that money on tools you don't know how to use. Once again ,what do know about tools? You still think its the tools that make you. I can and have made my own tools for certain projects. Have any of you other guys done that. All the old timers know what I'm saying. Good tools make you faster, not better. And my friend I doubt your better than me, because of your yellow tools.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i made these!:clap:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tdawg said:


> Just had a look at your blog Skippy, my guess is that most of us on here have work boots older than you. Maybe you should consider bringing something positive to the discussion now and then. A lot of these guys have forgotten more about the trade than you will ever know.


Hater! If you have 36 year old work boots maybe it's time for a new pair, Just saying!

Another one that thinks people should bow down to them. You Canadians are great!

I also have the balls to put myself out there. You on the other hand, have no website, facebook or other way of knowing who you are. Make sure that you subscribe to the blog you may learn something new old timer!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mbobbish734 said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. And I won't put knuckles in yours. As far as trucks go I drive a Ford e350. If you want to( which you clearly cannot afford) spend the money on a new truck that's cool. I however buy 2 year old trucks, that way I let you depreciate it for me. The funny thing is, I think I see t&t services on that van in yours pics. You sure did come up with those fast, like it was in your driveway. You know you could afford a nicer one if you didn't spend all that money on tools you don't know how to use. Once again ,what do know about tools? You still think its the tools that make you. I can and have made my own tools for certain projects. Have any of you other guys done that. All the old timers know what I'm saying. Good tools make you faster, not better. And my friend I doubt your better than me, because of your yellow tools.



How anyone can sit back and say a tool does not improve the quality of your work and the productivity has no idea about quality or productivity. I have a axial glide Bosch and a kapex. even though both are very nice saws the kapex is a much faster, accurate, higher performance saw than the Bosch and yes it puts out better quality results than the Bosch but it is almost double the price. I don't expect the Bosch to perform like the kapex though. You are expecting a cheap ass tool to perform like a quality tool. I don't know how many times I have been asked by another trade if they could borrow a certain tool because their version was either having a problem getting required results or it just couldn't do what it was designed to do. 

It's a load of BS when people say "well a saws a saw or a sanders a sander and its the craftsman not the tool". Anyone who has used a quality tool would never say that.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BC Carpenter said:


> He certainly must have a very good quality expensive shovel, dug himself pretty deep into it on here


Sorry big guy, I don't give my opinions based on whether you like it or not. I say it like it is. There are those who agree and those who don't. If you don't have thick enough skin for this business you probably should get out.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mbobbish734 said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. And I won't put knuckles in yours. As far as trucks go I drive a Ford e350. If you want to( which you clearly cannot afford) spend the money on a new truck that's cool. I however buy 2 year old trucks, that way I let you depreciate it for me. The funny thing is, I think I see t&t services on that van in yours pics. You sure did come up with those fast, like it was in your driveway. You know you could afford a nicer one if you didn't spend all that money on tools you don't know how to use. Once again ,what do know about tools? You still think its the tools that make you. I can and have made my own tools for certain projects. Have any of you other guys done that. All the old timers know what I'm saying. Good tools make you faster, not better. And my friend I doubt your better than me, because of your yellow tools.


This is were guys like you twist the whole argument.

1) You claimed that HD and Lowes sold the same item, cheapened, for more profit. You have yet to provide any proof

2) You claimed that your Ryobi would, and has smoked a Makita. And that it would be foolish not to buy Ryobi.

Remember how this all started. You opened your big mouth and couldn't back it up. All you kept saying was it was fact and the only rpoof you had was experience.

Sorry man you cannot rewrite history. You may have changed the subject and got a few guys to agree with you but that doesn't change that you have made several claims and yet to have actually backed it up.

Also anytime you think you are want to try those knuckles out let me know tough guy! I love it when people make threats over the internet!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

My dad can beat up your dad!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Ninjaframer said:


> My dad can beat up your dad!


My framer can beat up your framer! :laughing:


----------

